

Sticker Shock - riffer
http://www.economist.com/sciencetechnology/displayStory.cfm?story_id=14292008

======
russell
According to the article, the Chevy Volt really gets the equivalent of 50 mpg,
not 230. If you go over its 40 mile battery range, it gets only 20 mpg.

------
furyg3
\----------------------------------

EPA Fuel Efficiency Rating: Chevy Volt

City/Highway Combined

Range on full charge: 40 Miles

MPG thereafter: 20

\----------------------------------

... so, what are we working on next? :)

